# Lee Valley/Veritas Router table



## packsaddleridge (Dec 29, 2009)

I presently have a Ryobi RE 180 PL and will be buying a PC 890 series in the very near future. I am also looking at router tables and particularly interested in the Lee Valley/Veritas steel router table top, stand and fence to start. Any thoughts on this combo. One obvious benefit is the attachment system.


----------



## r_e_endymion (Dec 2, 2008)

*Veritas Router Table*

Hi,

sorry for my english, but i'm french and so not a native english speaker.
I've read (and lern) a lot from your marvelous forum, so i'm please, to be able to help someone now.

I've bought the Veritas steel router table top and the fence/sled 1 year ago. I haven't bought the stand and I have made a copy by myself (very easy). Or you can install the steel plate on a cheap folding bench if you miss space.
I'm very pleased with this router table. I've also bought 1 pair of position stops (item 05J21.07) which are very useful to be able to make multiple passes with big router bits or to be able to restore accurately the fence position after removing it. You can also bought Extra T-Slot Nuts (05J21.15) and/or T-Bolts (12K79.70) to make your own fence stops, high sub-fence, etc...

Pros:
- Once, the router is correctly installed the first time, you can install or remove the router in less than 15 seconds. So it's very easy to switch between router table mode/portable mode.
- The table top will remain flat whatever the weight of your router
- Dead accurate with the micro-adjust system.
- The cam lockings inserts are very easy to change.
- It's steel, so you can use magswitch feather-boards or magnets.
- I have received a DVD that explain a lot of stuff and different ways to do things right.

Cons:
- Perhaps, a little bit small, but when the table top is too small, I use the router in portable mode.

I'm quite sure that you will enjoy this router table set!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You speak English well, Damien. No need to apologize.

There's one more thing that maybe a "Pro" for some people. The Veritas pin router arm (item 05J37.01) comes with brackets to mount directly to this table. I have the arm but had to build a custom mount for my table.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=43038&cat=1,43000


----------



## r_e_endymion (Dec 2, 2008)

*Veritas Router Table*

Hi BigJimAK,

Yes, I forget to speak of the Pin Router Arm cause I don't have it, but I'm quite sure that like all the others Veritas products, this one is also a top quality product. 

The manual and video are very well done : there are a lot of tips.

Of course, because it's a STEEL table top, you can use the Veritas Dust Chute (05J21.10) or make your own if you have strong rare-earth magnets. You can position it everywhere on the top because it's not fixed on the fence.

If any one want more informations on this router table set, you can downloads manuals from the Veritas website.
Another alternative is to order the video from the LeeValley website and watch it before ordering the combo.


----------



## gl1800 (Dec 26, 2010)

With regard to the magnetic dust chute, you will probably have to "slide" the chute off the steel top since the magnets are extremely strong.

I've found their table top, fence and sled to be of top quality and very easily set up and taken down.


----------



## kenrg (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi David
The Veritas router table top look s pretty good and it may well be suited to certain types of routing, how ever before you purchase any router table, you really should take a close look at the Kreg system. The Kreg PRS 1020 table top with the PRS 1010 fence and a KMS7215 Micro Adjuster is one sweet set up. The fence is sefeather boards arlf aligning like the table saw fences and is always parallel to the mitre slot. Feather boards and production stops are easily attached to it. The fence comes with adjusting strips that allow edge jointing. 
kenny from Sundre


----------

